# HELP me please!! TTC second cycle after my angel daughter



## LovingAngel

Hi everyone, this is our second cycle after giving birth to our angel daughter at 25 weeks. The grief and anxiety I feel for my daughter is so intense and TTC has just been so overwhelming. My husband and I are ready to have another baby I'm just not mentally to deal with all of this anxiety of tcc again. 

This month I bought the advanced clearblue opk and also started to track my bbt once my thermometer came in. I did post this the other day and did get one response, but my chart still doesn't detect an ovulation and I'm just so heartbroken today and I am praying that someone with experience is able to guide me through this. 

I appreciate all your input.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Hula1

So so sorry for your loss. To lose your little girl at that stage must be so incredibly hard.

I understand feeling ready to have another baby as often it seems the only thing that can help heal this awful pain is finally taking home our babies but it maybe your body isn t ready yet. Your chart looks like it s trying to ovulate but not quite getting there. It can take several months after having a baby for you re body to get back to normal. Maybe try to take this time that your body needs to get physically back to normal as time to allow yourself to become mentally ready for ttc.

Lots of hugs and i really hope you soon get your rainbow baby.


----------



## Dill

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. :hugs:

I agree with everything that Hula1 said. It was months before my cycle resumed after my big loss, and even then, it still wasn't quite "right" until after my ensuing chemical. Hang in there, and keep tracking.


----------



## jlw617

Hi, wish I could say more than what's already been said but sometimes it can take a few cycles before your body is back to "normal" I had a missed miscarriage and am on my 3rd cycle, I didn't ovulate my first 2 cycles after my mc, I'm praying I do on this one :hugs:


----------



## LovingAngel

It's just so hard to accept. :(

Last month my cycle was pretty normal and was 31 days. This cycle I keep getting signs of ovulation just no temp raise. I appreciate all your honesty ladies. I know I am just being desperate but does anyone know from looking at my chart if it's still possible for my body to successfully ovulate or should I just take this cycle as a bfn already?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dill

Do you have the link to February's chart? You only uploaded a screenshot of January's.


----------



## LovingAngel

Dill said:


> Do you have the link to February's chart? You only uploaded a screenshot of January's.

That is February's. Just my last AF was January 24th. Thank you for looking at it.


----------



## Dill

Oh, my mistake! I was looking at the wrong numbers. :lol:

Have you continued with the OPKs?


----------



## LovingAngel

Dill said:


> Oh, my mistake! I was looking at the wrong numbers. :lol:
> 
> Have you continued with the OPKs?

Yes. I put them all in my chart as well. I got a flashing smiley with cb advanced digi opk today but I had what I thought was a positive reg opk on Saturday. Soooo confusing. I thought maybe this past Saturday could be another tempted o day but my temp didn't really spike and it's not the highest it's been. I'm so lost.


----------



## Dill

I'd probably count today as the positive OPK, then. I suspect the digis leave less room for error than a traditional pee stick. :) How are your other fertile signs today? CM, cervix position and texture, etc.?


----------



## LovingAngel

Well today's reading was just a high reading. Not the fixed peak smiley. No cm but had tons on Saturday. My cervix was high closed and softer today but on Saturday it was open.


----------



## Dill

What sort of CM on Saturday?


----------



## LovingAngel

Dill said:


> I'd probably count today as the positive OPK, then. I suspect the digis leave less room for error than a traditional pee stick. :) How are your other fertile signs today? CM, cervix position and texture, etc.?

It was only a high flashing smiley today not the firm peak smiley and on Saturday I had tons of cm and non today. On Saturday I also noticed my cervix was high soft and open. Today it felt high soft but closed.


----------



## LovingAngel

Well today was just a flashing smiley not the high peak smiley. I didn't have any cm today but I had tons on Saturday. My cervix seemed soft high and open on Saturday too.


----------



## LovingAngel

Dill said:


> I'd probably count today as the positive OPK, then. I suspect the digis leave less room for error than a traditional pee stick. :) How are your other fertile signs today? CM, cervix position and texture, etc.?

So this was my chart today. Does it look like I could've finally o'ed in Saturday?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dill

I'd say there's a strong possibility! You've got a nice dip followed by a spike. If your temps stay elevated for at least a few more days, I'd say yes. :D


----------



## LovingAngel

Dill said:


> I'd say there's a strong possibility! You've got a nice dip followed by a spike. If your temps stay elevated for at least a few more days, I'd say yes. :D

Thanks Dill for the support. I just want tomorrow to come so I can take my temp again! How are you doing and where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## Dill

I'm just 4dpo this cycle and trying to stay strong until my test date! Feeling pretty good about that so far, but my resolve may crumble if I see even a hint of an implantation dip, haha. :)

I expect to hear back in the morning about your temp! ;)


----------



## LovingAngel

Dill said:


> I'm just 4dpo this cycle and trying to stay strong until my test date! Feeling pretty good about that so far, but my resolve may crumble if I see even a hint of an implantation dip, haha. :)
> 
> I expect to hear back in the morning about your temp! ;)

Wow seems like we will be tww buddies! That is if my tempt
stays up over the next few days. Keep your fingers crossed!! &#128522;


----------



## Dill

I have my fingers crossed SUPER hard for you! 

:dust:


----------



## LovingAngel

Dill said:


> I have my fingers crossed SUPER hard for you!
> 
> :dust:

I got definite cross hairs today!!! Wahoo!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dill

:happydance: :dance: :thumbup:


----------



## LovingAngel

How's your chart looking Dill??!! My temp shot up really high today but it's too soon for implantation I think.


----------



## Dill

It can hit as early as 6dpo! :D

Mine jumped up and is staying high. Since I didn't temp before ovulation, I don't know if my body was slow to go biphasic, or if it might be a triphasic jump. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## LovingAngel

Dill said:


> It can hit as early as 6dpo! :D
> 
> Mine jumped up and is staying high. Since I didn't temp before ovulation, I don't know if my body was slow to go biphasic, or if it might be a triphasic jump. The suspense is killing me![/QUOTE
> 
> Oh I completely understand! What do you think of mine?


 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dill

Whoa! Huuuge spike!


----------



## AngelCasMama

Hello. I'm sorry for your loss. I recently lost my daughter at 18 weeks and DH and i are TTC our rainbow too. Patience is hard but trying to have faith in Gods timing. All the best <3


LovingAngel said:


> Hi everyone, this is our second cycle after giving birth to our angel daughter at 25 weeks. The grief and anxiety I feel for my daughter is so intense and TTC has just been so overwhelming. My husband and I are ready to have another baby I'm just not mentally to deal with all of this anxiety of tcc again.
> 
> This month I bought the advanced clearblue opk and also started to track my bbt once my thermometer came in. I did post this the other day and did get one response, but my chart still doesn't detect an ovulation and I'm just so heartbroken today and I am praying that someone with experience is able to guide me through this.
> 
> I appreciate all your input.


----------



## LovingAngel

Dill said:


> Whoa! Huuuge spike!

How are you doing Dill? What does you chart look like? Any symptoms? I attached mine again for input! &#128521;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LovingAngel

Thank you so much for your kind words. I'm sorry to hear about your daughter as well. How long ago was your daughter born and how many cycles have you been TTC again?





AngelCasMama said:


> Hello. I'm sorry for your loss. I recently lost my daughter at 18 weeks and DH and i are TTC our rainbow too. Patience is hard but trying to have faith in Gods timing. All the best <3
> 
> 
> LovingAngel said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, this is our second cycle after giving birth to our angel daughter at 25 weeks. The grief and anxiety I feel for my daughter is so intense and TTC has just been so overwhelming. My husband and I are ready to have another baby I'm just not mentally to deal with all of this anxiety of tcc again.
> 
> This month I bought the advanced clearblue opk and also started to track my bbt once my thermometer came in. I did post this the other day and did get one response, but my chart still doesn't detect an ovulation and I'm just so heartbroken today and I am praying that someone with experience is able to guide me through this.
> 
> I appreciate all your input.Click to expand...


----------



## Dill

Angel, here's my chart, currently up to date. Yours looks like it's going steady, so hang in there!

I woke up this morning STILL with the darn headache, and with a boatload of nausea. so I snuck in a couple of tests with FMU. And ... they came up positive. :dance:


----------



## LovingAngel

Dill said:


> Angel, here's my chart, currently up to date. Yours looks like it's going steady, so hang in there!
> 
> I woke up this morning STILL with the darn headache, and with a boatload of nausea. so I snuck in a couple of tests with FMU. And ... they came up positive. :dance:

Oh my goodness!!!! Congratulations, I am soooo happy for you!!! Oh you must be over the moon!

Do you think mine is to erratic to land in a BFP?


----------



## Dill

I'm ecstatic and terrified, haha.

It's still early yet -- I don't see any signs that your chart is going triphasic, but you still have 5 more possible implantation days, and plenty of women end up pregnant without any signs of a triphasic chart (my sister's 3 successful pregnancies were all biphasic only, while she had a few triphasic charts that were false alarms).


----------



## LovingAngel

Dill said:


> I'm ecstatic and terrified, haha.
> 
> It's still early yet -- I don't see any signs that your chart is going triphasic, but you still have 5 more possible implantation days, and plenty of women end up pregnant without any signs of a triphasic chart (my sister's 3 successful pregnancies were all biphasic only, while she had a few triphasic charts that were false alarms).

How are you feeling Dill? When is your doctors appointment? You must be so excited!!!

My chart looks like it's starting to go up on average. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dill

LovingAngel said:


> How are you feeling Dill? When is your doctors appointment? You must be so excited!!!
> 
> My chart looks like it's starting to go up on average. What do you think?

Feeling a little nauseous (these prenatal vitamins are tough), but otherwise super excited! I haven't set a doctor's appointment yet -- I'm not sure when I should tell them. :shrug: I'm so barely pregnant (3 weeks and 4 days), and last time I called them with a BFP, they scolded me and told me they don't get involved until 8 weeks. The best I could argue them into was a 7 week appointment since I have a history of loss and was spotting at the time, and I lost the pregnancy before then. :growlmad:

ANYWAY, your chart is still looking good. It's not looking triphasic yet, but it doesn't look like it's gearing up for AF yet, either. :thumbup:


----------



## LovingAngel

I hate how they make you wait until you're 7 weeks! I remember so my daughter I was shocked that hey wouldn't see until 8 weeks. I remember thinking that's probably another reason why miscarriage is so common as people aren't getting the support and advice they need for their tiny little babies. 

It would mean the world for me to conceive this month. It was my due date month and also if I do get pregnant my new due date would be when my angel was actually born. I would just love for them to share he connection. I am just wishing my chart was a better indication. 

I'm starting back at work part time tomorrow. I want to hold off to test until Saturday as I don't want any added anxiety. Please keep me in your prayers.


----------



## Dill

Will do! Best of luck!

:dust:


----------



## thumpette

Congratulations Dill! Fingers crossed for a nice sticky bean and a happy and healthy pregnancy. LovingAngel, so sorry for your loss, I read through the whole thread all excited for you, can't wait to see what tomorrow's temp brings. I lost my little boy just over 6 weeks ago at 41+4. I'm completely heartbroken and desperate to try again as soon as possible. 

I stopped bleeding after 2.5 weeks but started again 2 weeks later. I was worried (I worry about everything now) so I went to the docs and he thought it might be my period back. If lasted 7 days and had some period type cramping, different to my old pattern but I guess that happens. I've been trying to temp but I've been sleeping really badly so I think the temps are all over the place. If the bleed was my period I'm 14 dpo and saw a big drop this morning, I guess I'm hoping for a high spike tomorrow? I kinda forget how to temp!


----------



## Dill

That sounds about right, thumpette! Even if you're sleeping poorly and waking often, you should still be able to get a good idea of your pattern. Just be sure you're taking it at the same time every morning, before you've spoken or really moved around much (still in bed, while half-asleep, is really ideal).

You should see your temps rise up above coverline after ovulation. It generally happens the next day, but some women rise a little slower than others.


----------



## LovingAngel

Oh thumpette, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. It's such a devastating and earth shattering experience to lose our babies and I truly wish this pain on no one. I am definitely overwhelmed with TTC and it just seems so unfair to have to start all over when we were so far into it. :(

I am currently 11DPO and I got a big drop today, it's above my cover line still, but I am definitely less optimistic about it all. I just wish this was all easier somehow and someway. I also worry and have anxiety about everything but when you lose your baby it's hard not too :(

Dill, how are you feeling? You've been a great support to me this cycle and was hoping for your continued input do you think the witch is arriving tomorrow or is there still a chance?
 



Attached Files:







11005628_10152853809524006_54068431_n.jpg
File size: 54.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dill

I don't think you're out yet, Angel! You have a lot of ups and downs in your post-o chart, so today's drop doesn't necessarily mean you're gearing up for AF.


----------



## LovingAngel

Dill said:


> I don't think you're out yet, Angel! You have a lot of ups and downs in your post-o chart, so today's drop doesn't necessarily mean you're gearing up for AF.

Thanks Dill! It's funny how hearing it from others provides relief! How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dill

I know, something about hearing it from someone else always helps settle a person down. I know I always need to hear it from another person when I'm freaking out!

Feeling great! Starving and dying of thirst, but great. :lol:


----------



## LovingAngel

Funny how the what others call the "joys or pregnancy" are actually true joys of pregnancy after a loss. I'd kill for all those feelings again! I never got sick with my daughter at all but I would embrace morning sickness now openly and happily if I knew my baby is healthy and growing!


----------



## Dill

Exactly. I have friends who complained and moaned all through their pregnancies... and I couldn't wait to suffer! :)


----------



## LovingAngel

Temp dropped a tad again today but I realized when I woke up my mouth was open. I thought it was yesterday too so I made a point to remember to see when I got up this morning. I am hoping that explains why my temps are so up and down. :(


----------



## thumpette

I hope that explains it lovingangel. My temp just keeps plummeting, definitely think I was being premature in thinking that was a period, I reckon my body is still all over the place cycle wise. It's only 6.5 weeks so I guess not surprising. I'm just so impatient with my body. Going for Max's post mortem results too on Monday so I'm so worried about that- about just how upsetting it'll be even being back in the hospital and then the fear that it's something likely to happen again. I was going to post a pic of my chart here to show how fecked it is but I can't see how to do that on mobile- is that possible? 

Dill, glad you're feeling well xxx


----------



## Dill

I'm miserable, but happy about it, if that makes sense. Feeling a lot better now that I've hit both possible AF dates and still seem to be doing okay (knock on wood).

I don't think there is a way to share via the mobile app. I had to hop on my laptop to get the link each time!


----------



## LovingAngel

Oh thumpette I know those feelings oh to well! My AF came around the 7 week mark after my angel. The autopsy results meeting is tough. We never got the cause of death which which has been difficult to accept. &#55357;&#56862; I'm now 12 dpo and am planning to test tomorrow if my stupid temp doesn't plumet any further! I just take a screen capture of my chart on my phone and attached it as a picture.


----------



## thumpette

LovingAngel said:


> Oh thumpette I know those feelings oh to well! My AF came around the 7 week mark after my angel. The autopsy results meeting is tough. We never got the cause of death which which has been difficult to accept. &#65533;&#65533; I'm now 12 dpo and am planning to test tomorrow if my stupid temp doesn't plumet any further! I just take a screen capture of my chart on my phone and attached it as a picture.

I don't see an attach button at all. Will be thinking of you testing tomorrow- fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## Dill

thumpette, you can attach images to your posts here by clicking "go advanced" (you may need to use the desktop version of the site and not the mobile version, but there's a link you can use to switch) and then clicking the paper clip icon.


----------



## thumpette

Thanks Dill, 

Don't think there's much to look at on my chart- just a mess of temperatures! 

How are you getting on? Everything still looking good?

How's things lovingangel?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dill

Hard to tell what's going on there. No OPKs, cervix stats, anything like that to help pinpoint important dates?

As for me, doing okay. Did another CB digi and it estimates me at 2-3 weeks post-o now. :D I'm 16dpo, so things are coming along nicely. Morning sickness and sensitive tummy are getting worse.


----------



## thumpette

Hi girls,

How are you both doing? 

Bean holding tight Dill? 

Looks like I've finally oved according to my temps- had kinda given up though so hadn't bd in a couple of days before so unlikely for this month. Just happy to be getting my cycle back at this stage!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dill

Still doing well, thank you for asking! :D Got my 3+ weeks on a digi yesterday. It was reassuring to see!

Your chart is looking good! Glad you O'd and things are getting back on track. :)


----------



## thumpette

Ah that's brilliant news, everything crossed for holding tight x


----------



## LovingAngel

Sorry for being mia ladies! AF showed her ugly face for me last night and it made me spiral into a sea of emotions again. 

Update me again Ladies&#8230; Where are you in your cycle now Thumpette? Dill, I hope that bean is getting bigger and stronger everyday!


----------



## thumpette

Sorry to hear that:( 

I got (I think) my period- cycle day 7 now. It was very very light so I'm not even sure it was- will see how temping goes. 

Hope all is going good dill xxx


----------



## Dill

So sorry AF got you both!!!

Pregnancy symptoms are kicking my butt, especially nausea and food aversion, but all otherwise seems well. I've got my first appointment with the midwife in less than a week and a half, so I'm starting to get nervous/excited!


----------



## LovingAngel

Oh Dill I'm so happy to hear you're doing well!! I'm glad to hear your jest appointment is coming up!

thumpette, I'm glad you had your fist period. Mine was so heavy the first time I got mine again!

I Re read my post and I didn't get Af last night I meant to say last time. I'm currently 5 dpo and praying this will be our cycle!


----------



## thumpette

Hope the symptoms are a good sign of everything going to plan Dill! 

Lovingangel, good luck with the 2ww, hope it's a very happy ending! Xx


----------



## Dill

Oh, awesome, in the TWW, then!!! Fingers crossed for you!

Hadn't realized this was your first AF after a loss, thump -- also a good thing. :D

Win all around!


----------



## LovingAngel

Thanks Ladies, temps aren't looking that promising so I appreciate your wishes of luck! :)


----------



## LovingAngel

I'm starting to feel hopeful ladies! Dill, what do you think? Does my chart look like its going triphasic?? Fertility friend doesn't recognize it yet so I'm confused. To me it also looks like I couldve o'd two days before ff said I did. What do you ladies think???

Ps. How are you ladies doing??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dill

I'd say that's a possibility -- keep an eye on your temps over the next few days!

As for me, sicker than a DOG. Don't want to eat anything, throwing up, exhausted, nauseous, bloated. Blehhhh.


----------



## LovingAngel

I'm sorry to hear you're not well, but I'd take those symptoms anyway! Hopefully that means your bean is growing into a healthy little baby! :)

Thank you for your insight. I feel strangely optimistic but am worried to feel this way!


----------



## thumpette

I'm deffo not as skilled in the chart reading as you two but that looks good so far to me! I'd agree on the ov looking 2 days earlier too. Hope the sickness is a good sign Dill! I'm day 13 now- no sign of ov yet though I did have ewcm today. Taking opks and all neg so far. I'm quite crampy today- like mild pre period cramps. Also starting accupuncture on Thursday. Hopefully if I don't ov it will help the anxiety and get things back on track. Onto week 7 of couch to 5k too- running 25 mins now and feeling really fit- also lightest weight I've been since after my wedding so really hope it all helps xx


----------



## LovingAngel

Good for you thumpette! I still need to lose 18lbs!! :(

I also started acupuncture this month. My chart was so wonky last month and I am just so desperate to have my rainbow by next Christmas, so I was willing to go to any length this cycle!


----------



## thumpette

Oh I still have about 18 pound to lose to get to ideal weight but I'm 8 pound lighter than I was when I conceived Max so I hope it helps. I so know what you mean about Christmas. I can't bear the thought of not having a baby for Christmas after being so sure we'd have an almost 1 year old


----------



## LovingAngel

That's exactly it. It's completely unbearable to have another Christmas without our rainbows! My temp went up a smidgen today, but I slept horribly last night so I don't know how accurate the reading was. I'm feeling PMS'y though so I feel less optimistic today&#8230; :(


----------



## Dill

I'm feel optimistic for you, Loving. :D

As for myself, just trying to stay calm after a little cramping and spotting this morning.


----------



## LovingAngel

Oh Dill, that would be a scare for sure! Very hard to relax, but if it's gone from this morning it sounds to me like you're okay and that got a little fighter bean in ya! <3


----------



## thumpette

Loads of optimism and best wishes for you both girls! I hope tomorrow brings temperature rises and sticky beans. Hoping I'll start seeing a temp rise tomorrow!


----------



## LovingAngel

How are you doing today Dill?? Ive been thinking of you and your bean and sending positive vibes your way. 

As for me my temp dropped a lot this morning and I caved and tested and for bfn. Looks like the witch is on her way. &#55357;&#56862;

I hope your rise came thumpettte!'


----------



## thumpette

Oh no- sorry to hear that lovingangel. :(

No sign of OV for me yet. Negative opks and no temp increase. Bah

Hope everything is good Dill x


----------



## thumpette

Got crosshairs today which show that I oved on Thursday. Doesn't look right to me with so many early temps being above the cover line. The only 2 things that make me think it might be genuine OV are:

I got the feeling myself something might be happening on Thurs. I was feeling very tired and had mild cramps all day.
I'm sleeping so badly that my temps are a bit all over the place in terms of the times they are taken and how much uninterrupted sleep I've had
I've had only negative opks too but I've deffo not been doing them perfectly according to instructions

The luteal phase temps do look too low though don't they? 

Did your af arrive lovingangel? How's everything going Dill? &#128536;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## thumpette

Also I was in Spain at the start of the cycle and back in Ireland now so maybe that accounts for high early temps?


----------



## LovingAngel

Hi Thumpette, it's really hard to tell because the time difference can make all the difference in the world. How close are you taking them together? It does look a lot less erratic after 10dpo though so that could be a good thing. 

AF is due for me tomorrow. My temp has rose slightly both 11dpo and 12dpo (today) after my crash at 10dpo. Temps are nowhere near where they were before 10dpo but last month after they crashed they just got lower and lower till the witch showed. I still feel out but the small rise does leave me a little optimistic I guess.

Dill, where are you??? We're both so worried and are hoping and praying all is okay with you and your lil' bean&#8230; please let us know! XO


----------



## thumpette

Hopefully the increases are a good sign- are you going to test? 

I got a high on the opk yesterday- line wasn't as dark as the control so still neg but it's the darkest it's been. Temp nose dived today so ff has removed the crosshairs now and reckons I haven't oved. I had a pain in my left hand side most of yesterday and combined with the more positive reading on the opk I'm hoping that this morning was a pre ovulation dip and I might ov today and get my temps up tomorrow. It would all make much more sense then and still only day 17. Fingers crossed! 

Really hope there's no AF visit for you! 

Dill, really hoping you're busy off being pregnancy sick and that bean is holding tight- think of you both often xxx


----------



## LovingAngel

It sounds like your right on track to release the eggie! Make sure to jump hubby today!! :) Also, take another opk today and compare if it's lighter or darker from yesterdays. That will help decipher.

Yes, my fingers are crossed for sure! I will test on wednesday if AF doesn't show tomorrow unless there's a big rise tomorrow than curiosity might get the best of me!


----------



## thumpette

Today's opk was feinter! So confused! Will get himself on the case anyway! It's all stamina training even if there's no egg this month! Really hope temp is up again for you tomorrow. Let me know- I'll be dying to hear!


----------



## thumpette

How was the temp today? Hope it's shooting for the stars! I'm so confused! Temp is up again after the drop but still not really high enough to be good I don't think. I'm just going to hope that it's such a mess because of sleep problems and being all over the place in terms of timing and hope that there might be a bfp in the post! Otherwise hopefully next month will be clearer and I'll deffo ovulate. Sleeping has started to be a bit better too so hopefully that'll help. I'll keep bd regularly till either I get a bfp or af arrives or hubby passes out! :)


----------



## LovingAngel

Keep with it girl! No good news for me, big temp drop and still decided to test since my AF hasn't showed and BFN. :(


----------



## thumpette

Oh no- so sorry to hear that. Hugs xxx

I've had bad pmt type cramps all day- I'm only day 18 now but I think I'm going to get AF any day now. Ugh it's all so hard


----------



## LovingAngel

the witch found me this morning.. onto the next cycle&#8230; 

Hoping better luck for you!! :)


----------



## thumpette

Oh no- sorry to hear that. My cramps have passed for the mo anyway- 7dpo today (if I did indeed ovulate) temp still high at the moment but there's a lot of the 2ww left to go! Hope next month is your month xxx


----------



## thumpette

Hi lovingangel. Hope you're doing ok and that AF this month hasn't been too devestating. I know the dates are important- but really all that matters is getting a healthy baby to take home. I hope next month will be your month! 

I also checked out of interest and worry on Dill- found more posts from her and everything seems to be going great! She saw baby on ultrasound- good heart beat etc.

I've started going to accupuncture this month- found it amazing so far! I felt so relaxed and positive after it. My temps are still looking good but I'm only 9 dpo today so not getting over excited (or at least trying not to) I did have a dip and accompanying pains but it was 5/6 dpo so too early for implantation I reckon.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LovingAngel

Aw thanks for the update Thumpette! Your chart is looking good!!! When do you plan on testing love?


----------



## thumpette

Temps have started to dip again in the past 2 days so not feeling hopeful. Still well above the cover line but I think it'll be AF before long :(


----------



## thumpette

Temp rose again a little today. Just as I was getting my head around all hope being gone a tiny bit comes back! I'd forgotten how tough all this TTC malarchy is! Head wrecking
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LovingAngel

They are looking good to me Thumpette! When are you testing? You should test now! :)


----------



## thumpette

AF isn't due till Friday at the earliest- will see how the temps go over the next few
Days, trying to avoid seeing a bfn if I can at all- it's just too much for me to bear at the mo. Having a mad amount of snotty cm today- have read both that it's good news and bad so none the wiser! Will let you know how I go. Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## thumpette

Tested today- bfn :( If the witch would show her face now so we can get going again :(


----------



## LovingAngel

Oh thumpette, I am so sorry that you got a BFN! What DPO are you now? It could have been to early to test. Either way I know the pain of BFN I am so sorry. Here's hoping that we will both get our BFP's!!! I am on CD8 and just waiting to get closer to the fertile window. I ovulate around cd19-23 so I still got a bit of wait&#8230;


----------



## thumpette

Actually got AF this evening too so deffo out, feels like a proper period tho so hopefully it's good news in terms of my body regulating. Was a 26 day cycle where I ovulated on day 13 so everything seems ok there at least. Hopefully next month for us both xxx


----------



## LovingAngel

I'm sorry that the witch got you, but like you said I am glad to hear your body is starting become a bit more regular.

We will probably be in the next fertile window around the same time as I'm still just shy of two weeks away from mine! Hopefully mine will be a bit shorter this month. If time would only go faster...


----------



## thumpette

Yeah it's crap, no Christmas babies :( hopefully next month will be lucky for both of us. X


----------



## LovingAngel

Nope there's still a chance, if I conceive this month and be induced at 37 weeks I would have a Christmas Baby still.. really hoping for that!! :)


----------



## thumpette

That's true! If I get pregnant this month I'd be due on Jan 13th (Max was born on jan 12th) I think they'd push to induce me at 38 weeks which would be dec 31 (which was Max's due date)


----------



## LovingAngel

I would take that as special sign if it was to happen. I remember thinking it would be a beautiful connection if that happened for me in february. I need to find a way to stop the constant thinking about it somehow. I feel like all I do is worry that it won't happen this month and I feel like I am wrecking my shot before it's even here. Luckily I have a busy weekend ahead of me but even then I don't find keeping busy helps ease my mind at all. 

Do you take any additional supplements or anything to help encourage conceiving?


----------



## thumpette

I know, it's so hard to not obsess. What helps me is running. I've been doing couch to 5k and I finish it tomorrow. I wasn't able to run for a bus before! I've signed up to do a 10k in memory of Max on June 1st. I have this little voice in my head that says that in one way it would be better to not get pregnant till after that so I can really focus on training. It's a pretty quiet voice in comparison to the one that screams to be pregnant but at least it's something to focus on! 

Feeling really hopeful going into this cycle- the dates would be special and I feel like I'm having a proper period this time where last month was so light and symptom free I just felt that things weren't right yet. 

I got fancy opks this month and a new bbt thermometer. I'm conscious of putting too much store by dates because I found out that I was pregnant with Max 2 days before my Dad died. At the time I thought it was a sign and proof that everything would be ok, but obviously not. 

Apart from all the ov prediction I just take pregnacare conception vitimans. I also have some conceive plus lube though I guess if we have to use that it's unlikely to be a fertile time anyway. 

I'm also running- trying to get to a healthy weight (currently 12 pound lighter than I was when I conceived Max but would need to lose about another 10-14 pound to be ideal weight) drinking lots of water- going to yoga and a mindfullness course and the one I hold most hope in- going to accupuncture with a fertility accupuncture soecialist. I'm proactive!


----------



## thumpette

Do you have any tips?


----------



## TTC100

Hi ladies...would love to join the group. I had a mmc on January 6. Got my first AF on March 5 and have been TTC since. March wasn't my month bc the witch got me on April 1. I am 12 dpo now. No sign of ovulation. I am using opks 3x a day and started temping a couple of days ago. Last cycle was 27 days, so I would think I would ovulate soon if it was going to stay consistent. We'll see...would love for April to be my month. I just realized that if I get pregnant this month, my due date would be Jan 6 based on LMP, exactly 1 year to the day I miscarried. Would be so special to replace loss with life. fx...:dust: to all!


----------



## LovingAngel

Thumpette, I'm so sorry for the delay.. I don't get to the computer much on the weekends! 

It sounds like your also taking all the right steps to conceive as well! I admire you for being so active. I can only force myself to go to the gym once a week and then go for a walk and do the stairs a couple more times (if I am lucky). I am hoping now that it's getting warmer here that I'll be more motivated. I keep thinking of trying out yoga, I think it would be so good for the mind and soul but I just haven't got there yet!

As for the things I do to increase my chances&#8230; I seem to add more to this list every month but here it is.... I take prenatal vitamins with 5 mg folic acid, an extra B6 vitamin, I take dong quai & evening primrose oil and drink raspberry red leaf tea up to ovulation, I use preseed lube during the fertile window. I take my bbt daily and use the advanced clear blue opk. I also bought internet cheapies to take multiple times a day this cycle and I've also been going to acupuncture once a week.

I actually got a flashing smiley this morning which I've never got one this early before so I am hoping that means I got nice healthy egg this month! This month would be special for me as well as I would be able to have the baby right before Christmas hopefully and also it's my anniversary at the end of the month so it would be extra fun to tell hubby when we go away for the weekend to celebrate.

I like what you said about not putting so much emphasis on dates&#8230; even though we both feel a special connection to certain dates and times. Hopefully we will all get our BFP's this month and we can all celebrate these special moments and times together.

TTC100, welcome! Have you confirmed ovulation yet?


----------

